# HS-50 Honda snowblower



## LarryL (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a Honda HS-50 2 stage snowblower. I bought it new in about 82 or 83.
3 years ago I could not get it to start easily. I took off the carb and in the process messed up the gov. and the decompression stopped working. I did find a small hole in the carb was partially blocked. I did not get the linkages 
set right after this. It likes to kick when starting now if you have the troddle
set higher. Have not found out how to fix my goof up, Larry


----------



## nyew (Dec 5, 2010)

*Broken HS 50*

LarryL,
I just had the scrapper on my HS 50 bust off and the auger grabbed it. If you are interested I would sell mine for parts with a good working engine. or maybe buy yours for a good working case. I live in the King-field area in Minneapolis.
NyeW


----------



## Buick Rag (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: HS 50*



nyew said:


> LarryL,
> I just had the scrapper on my HS 50 bust off and the auger grabbed it. If you are interested I would sell mine for parts with a good working engine. or maybe buy yours for a good working case. I live in the King-field area in Minneapolis.
> NyeW


What are you asking for your snowblower?
You can PM if you would like.


----------



## LarryL (Nov 6, 2010)

nyew, i used the Honda the last snow. It still works great and has lots of power. I also have a new single stage. It could not do the job. I am going to keep the Honda. I do not have room for working on 2 snowblower to make 1 good one. It still start good. You just have to have the troddle opened a little 1/3 or less and it does not kick so bad then. I have not seen 8HP of other brands do what this one can. I know the Honda engines are expensive even used. Maybe you can take the auger out and straighten it. Scraper bar are around $70. LarryL


----------



## xxx (Jan 28, 2011)

*need part for HS50*



LarryL said:


> I have a Honda HS-50 2 stage snowblower. I bought it new in about 82 or 83.
> 3 years ago I could not get it to start easily. I took off the carb and in the process messed up the gov. and the decompression stopped working. I did find a small hole in the carb was partially blocked. I did not get the linkages
> set right after this. It likes to kick when starting now if you have the troddle
> set higher. Have not found out how to fix my goof up, Larry


Are you interested in selling some parts from your HS50 Honda snowblower if so call 201-923-3458
Thank you


----------

